# Fishes and others



## AnhBui (30 Mar 2016)

Some pictures of my favourite fishes.


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2016)

Beautiful pictures, my fish never seem to sit still for a moment (or it's my android)


----------



## AnhBui (31 Mar 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Beautiful pictures, my fish never seem to sit still for a moment (or it's my android)


 Thanks mate. I am using a point-and-shoot X10 for taking pictures and shooting videos. To tell you the truth that its focus is slow comparing to dslr and mirrorless cameras.


----------



## AnhBui (1 Apr 2016)




----------



## AnhBui (2 Apr 2016)

This male congo tetra is showing its best colour. Dorsal and anal fins are much much longer than last month.





Anyway it is spring.


----------



## AnhBui (3 Apr 2016)

While waiting for plants to grow, taking pictures surely is extremely fun

Veiltail cherry barb - female




Veiltail cherry barb - male




I did some shots last night and I was very excited to see these fishes showing their colours. So beautiful and marvellous

















I bought this hybrid last year before the T2 project. At that time it had scars and at some area of its body scales were missing. After couples of month and see this pictures I admit it is a magical creature


----------



## AnhBui (8 Apr 2016)




----------



## AnhBui (14 Apr 2016)

Found this picture on my Flickr. Took it nearly 10 years ago while on my way to Northern East area. Also lost its original copy





A path. Da Lat, Lam Dong





Anyone knows this flowers' name?


----------



## Alex J (12 May 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Nice pictures of your rainbow fish. The plant is Agapanthus africanus , It's a monotipic Genus from South Africa,


----------



## Tom43 (13 Sep 2017)

Lovely pictures of your fish...

I noticed that some of the photos seem really sharp with lovely colour, whilst a few have a slightly cloudy/hazy look to them.  I have this problem, and I was wondering if you could share any insight you have about the difference between the shots?  

I'm trying to figure out things like best focal lengths, angles to shoot from, time of day, flash vs LED lights, etc. 

Thanks for posting... and lovely fish you have!


----------



## AnhBui (9 Oct 2017)

Tom, there is nothing special on my settings as I use only a P&S camera. What I did was just turn off any light sources and tank’s filters


----------



## SeanOB (9 Oct 2017)

thats incredible AnhBui, what aquarium lights do you have? They must be great for bringing out the colours of your fish


----------



## AnhBui (9 Oct 2017)

I only use T5 for those photos. They are all white bulbs


----------

